

About the Ninite.com Site Redesign - swies
http://blog.ninite.com/post/3753527028/about-our-redesign

======
swies
Technically, it also marks our switch from Django to Tornado. Tornado is
remarkable for how much it just stays out of the way. The end of our time on
Django started to feel like new features were at war with the framework.

